# Smoked Maple Syrup



## bob346 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've heard that there is a trend in high-end bars to use smoked syrups and other smoked ingredients in mixed drinks. I'd like to try smoking some maple syrup (not just for drink mixing) and I wonder if anybody has any experience with doing it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2013)

I have not tried it but putting the Syrup in a wide shallow pan and giving it a stir every thirty minutes will add flavor. You will not want to get the temp much above 150*F to avoid evaporation...JJ


----------



## bob346 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks, Chef Jimmy J. I hadn't thought of keeping the temp that low, but it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## sugarbob (Mar 5, 2013)

I make Smoked Maple Syrup comercially. It is very strong, used in savory cooking and in cocktails, and a little goes a long way. To make some in your home or commercial smoker requires a bit of regular stirring to expose the syrup to the smoke, and you will experience some evaporation and hence thickening of the finished product. Then filter to clean up any ash type debris that may have made its way in. I bubble the smoke at low temps through the syrup and after many prototypes and much trial and error have developed a rather complicated system. Good Luck and Enjoy!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Mar 5, 2013)

I would guess that the AMNS or AMNPS would work great for something like this.  Little heat generated.  Add in a shallow pan of syrup while smoking some cheese or other cold smoking.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh Man smoked syrup! I know what I'm doing this weekend!


----------



## bob346 (Mar 5, 2013)

I appreciate your input, Sugarbob. All of that sounds very reasonable, and I'm going to try to do it as well as possible with my decidedly non-commercial setup. Just to be on the safe side, though, I went to your website and ordered some. Thanks again.


----------

